# Depersonalization From Marijuana



## help2013 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello. I smoked sometime in late, late November or early December I had a panic attack that night. I'm not sure anymore but a week later I started feeling unreal. Like I'm in a dream. You know how it feels. I think I completely lost myself by now. I still get panic/anxiety attacks. But I've been feeling like this for 3 months almost. Sometimes I make up excuses for my depresonalization like maybe we aren't real, maybe I'm really dead, maybe this is my imagination, maybe I went crazy 3 months ago, etc, etc. But I don't know it's terrible I do not want this.


----------



## HashimKhan1 (Feb 24, 2013)

exactly like me, did you feel ok in that week, because I did, and then I smoked hookah with some friends around 2 AM and I had a panic attack which lead to me feeling spaced out, questioning everything for 3 months.. I still have it, has it gotten better for you?


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been through all those thoughts and back, I've had this for a year now and i just turned 17 in october, look up sean madden on youtube I guarantee he will help you out, in these last 3 weeks I've been getting over this disorder, you have to literally change the way you think about things by realizing it's just a thought disorder and nothing more, because thats all it is really. from my experiences I wouldn't smoke weed until you've completely recovered because if i hadn't chose to get high i would've been recovered a long time ago, you just have to learn how to let things go. and trust me when i say you are not alone. this disorder seriously FUCKED my life up and i can't stress that enough, don't sit there and make yourself depressed about it because the goal is to stop thinking about it.


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

AND if you haven't had this for long STOP looking it up on the internet because its only a temporary mind state. and looking it up more and more just makes you think about it more and more so stop looking it up


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

help2013 said:


> Hello. I smoked sometime in late, late November or early December I had a panic attack that night. I'm not sure anymore but a week later I started feeling unreal. Like I'm in a dream. You know how it feels. I think I completely lost myself by now. I still get panic/anxiety attacks. But I've been feeling like this for 3 months almost. Sometimes I make up excuses for my depresonalization like maybe we aren't real, maybe I'm really dead, maybe this is my imagination, maybe I went crazy 3 months ago, etc, etc. But I don't know it's terrible I do not want this.


find a therapist if you have the luxary just so someone can spit your thoughts out back at you and your life will make more sense. Sense you do not have medication as an option DP doesnt really respond to it in the way youd probably like it to you need to find some other way to get a grip on reality if it is that bad.


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

kayseas95 said:


> from my experiences I wouldn't smoke weed until you've completely recovered because if i hadn't chose to get high i would've been recovered a long time ago,


When you recover, never smoke gear again. You may well be succeptable to this disorder. Not worth playing russian roullette just for a buzz.


----------



## help2013 (Feb 15, 2013)

HashimKhan1 said:


> exactly like me, did you feel ok in that week, because I did, and then I smoked hookah with some friends around 2 AM and I had a panic attack which lead to me feeling spaced out, questioning everything for 3 months.. I still have it, has it gotten better for you?


----------



## help2013 (Feb 15, 2013)

HashimKhan1 said:


> exactly like me, did you feel ok in that week, because I did, and then I smoked hookah with some friends around 2 AM and I had a panic attack which lead to me feeling spaced out, questioning everything for 3 months.. I still have it, has it gotten better for you?


----------

